# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Vlorë'97: Fjalët e fundit të Lekë Qokut

## puroshkodran

-Kostandin Koliqi:"Një burrë, me një hu të madh në dorë, më urdhëron të zbres nga makina. Nga makina, duke zbritur, para sheshit të universitetit fare afër shikoj 4 trupa të shtrirë. Ishin të shokëve tanë. Një grua i binte njërës prej kufomave me sëpatë, duke e copëtuar. Një tjetër, shumë e shëmtuar në fytyrë, ngjyente duart në trupin e Lekë Qokut. Ai po jepte shpirt. Gruaja e shkurtër, ngjyente duart në gjakun e Lekës dhe ia tregonte turmës, duke u ngërdheshur me histerizëm. Gjaku i kullonte duke i përlyer edhe krahët. Shtanga dhe me hipi një tmerr i vërtetë për atë që po shikoja, por edhe në një farë mënyre, më ndihmoi se më largoi nga ajo frikë që në këto raste e kap njeriun, duke ditur se çfarë mund të më ndodhte, kur isha i rrethuar nga njerëz të armatosur që të vrisnin për qejf. Të pasnesërmen, më vjen lajmi se ajo grua ishte Luiza Hoxha, ish-deputetja e Kuvendit shqiptar. Ai që kishte hurin, ndoshta në një moment dobësie, më thotë «Ikni frikacakë» dhe na la të lirë.

Dëshmia e oficerit të Shërbimit Informativ të Ushtrisë, Kostandin Koliqi: Ja si u vranë oficerët e SHIK-ut në Vlorë, më 28 shkurt 1997 


Dëshmia e rrallë e oficerit të Shërbimit Sekret të Ushtrisë, njeriut që pa me sytë e tij masakrën ndaj oficerëve të SHIK-ut në Vlorë dhe ishte i fundit që mundi të komunikonte me ta. Kostandin Koliqi, oficer karriere i specializuar në shërbimet sekrete amerikane, turke dhe gjermane, rrëfen ditën e 28 shkurtit, tmerrin e përjetuar para dhe gjatë sulmit në godinën e Shërbimit Informativ Kombëtar, ekzekutimin pa mëshirë të punonjësve të SHIK-ut dhe mënyrën si rrodhën ngjarjet. Në një rrëfim të rrallë dhe kontrovers, Koliqi tregon me gisht edhe njerëzit që ai thotë se janë përgjegjës për ato që ndodhën. Dëshmitari okular i historisë së errët të 97-ës, oficeri i Shërbimit Informativ të Ushtrisë rrëfen komunikimin e fundit me Lekë Qokun, oficer i SHIK-ut i masakruar në Vlorë, tentativën e dështuar për të shpëtuar Besnik Hidrin dhe detaje të tjera rrëqethëse për sulmin mbi godinën e SHIK-ut Kostandin Koliqi Të nesërmen, më 28 shkurt, vjen nga Tirana, shefi im, S.K. për të diskutuar me mua për një përplasje informacioni, midis atyre që dërgoja unë dhe atyre që dërgonin oficerët e dërguar nga ministri, me detyrën e marrjes së masave për të mbrojtur Repartet Ushtarake, z. P.L. dhe V.B. Përplasja kishte të bënte me atë që informacionet që dërgoja unë, e paraqisnin të ardhmen shumë të zezë dhe ato që dërgonin ata, e shpjegonin si një gjë që do të kalonte shpejt dhe pa pasoja. Disa orë, pasi S.K. u largua nga Vlora, ndodhi ajo që veç të zezës nuk mund ta quash me ngjyrë tjetër. Më datë 28 shkurt, ora 18:30, isha në trotuarin e godinës së grevës, lulishten afër godinës nuk mund ta shkelte askush, që nuk njihej nga rojet. Në këtë moment, në rrugë, afër godinës, ndalojnë një furgon dhe një veturë, me targa të Lushnjes. Nga vetura zbresin 4 veta. Ata shkojnë drejt shkallëve të universitetit, atje ku ishte drita më e fortë. Fillojnë të improvizojnë një grindje. Nxirret një thikë dhe bëhet sikur goditet. Tjetri që u godit, bie në tokë. Tre të tjerët, i hipin makinave dhe nisen në drejtim të SHIK-ut. Personi që ra në tokë, ngrihet dhe bërtet, «me vranë SHIK-asit». «Tek SHIK». Unë shpejtova për në zyrë, në Kuz Baba. Lidhem me godinën, ku ishin në shërbim 16 veta. Lekë Qoku mu prezantua si përgjegjës. I them se turmat po vijnë drejt godinës, më shpjego se çfarë po bëjnë. Leka më thotë se turma po vendoste një makinë, riportabël, me kazan të ngritur, në hyrje të portës së oborrit, si duket për tu mbrojtur nga kundërgoditja që mund të merrnin nga godina. Raportoj lart për situatën e krijuar. Nga Leka më vjen informacioni se bëhej fjalë për rreth 80 deri 100 veta të armatosur. Kishin edhe granatahedhës. Hapet zjarr kundër godinës. Nga vila e Brokajve, qëllohet me mitraloz dhe bëhet zjarr thikë. Qëllohej edhe nga një godinë tjetër, në krahun tjetër të godinës së SHIK-ut, njerëzit që ishin brenda, qëllonin në ajër. Nga turma nuk u vra apo plagos asnjë që ishte aty atë natë. Nga turma qëllohej nga 20 metra larg godinës. Pyes Lekën se çfarë shihte dhe a i shihte ata që hapnin zjarr apo jo? Ai më përgjigjet «Në dhomë shoh vetëm tym e flakë, jashtë shoh vetëm gra dhe fëmijë. Ata që na qëllojnë, janë fshehur pas grave dhe fëmijëve dhe nuk mund ti godasim dot. Shikojmë vetëm flakët e armëve të tyre. Lidhem, pak me vështirësi me pjesën tjetër të grupit që ndodheshin në Vilat e Ujit të Ftohtë. Ju kërkoj që të kthehen se shokët e tyre janë goditur dhe nëse mund ti ndihmoni dot. Ata mundën të afrohen deri tek porta e Akademisë Detare, sepse, pjesa tjetër ishte mbushur me njerëz. Nga porta e akademisë, deri te godina e SHIK-ut, është afër 200 m. Nuk mund të jepnin asnjë ndihmë. Gjithçka villte zjarr, ishte llahtarë. Një qytet i armatosur me çtë mundte, hapte zjarr vdekjeprurës, kundër një grupi punonjësish të shtetit të tyre. Leka më thotë: «Kosta, jam plagosur». Zëri i tij vinte duke u shuar. Ai shton: «Këtu është vetëm tym e flakë. Shoh afër meje dy trupa të shtrirë. Më ka hyrë një plumb në kraharor dhe më ka dalë prapa, në shpatull». Efektivi ishte i armatosur për të mbrojtur zyrat e tyre të punës, por nuk mund të vrisnin gra dhe fëmijë. Por edhe si organ informativ, ne asnjëherë nuk kishim detyrë për të hapur zjarr, aq më tepër kundër turmave. Orët më të tmerrshme të jetës sime. TV kishin filluar të jepnin lajmin e sulmit të turmave të armatosura kundër SHIK-ut. Lajmet ishin nga më të ndryshmet dhe më të tmerrshmet. Mjet komunikimi ishte vetëm telefoni, të paktën, në ato momente. Me familjen bisedova për herë të fundit, rreth orës 22 të dt. 28 shkurt, pastaj rreth fatit tim, familja dinte vetëm nga ato që thoshte televizori. Tirana kërkonte informacione të hollësishme, me ata që vriteshin dhe piqeshin të gjallë në godinë, duhej të komunikoja në çdo sekondë, por isha tepër i pafuqishëm të ndihmoja. Nga komunikimi telefonik me Tiranën, në një moment, vë re habinë e Presidentit për atë që po ndodhte, qe godina e SHIK-ut u sulmua me armë! Përse kjo habi?! A mos vallë, ai nuk i kishte marrë informacionet, të plotë dhe të saktë, gjatë gjithë muajit, të cilën personalisht, ja bëja prezent sipas detyrës që kisha ministrit të Mbrojtjes, nëpërmjet shefit tim, por edhe direkt ministrit, dhe ai duhej, patjetër tia bënte prezente Presidentit. Kjo ishte detyrë për çdo rast dhe jo më për ngjarje të tilla aq madhore? U binda për këtë rreth, orës 2:30 të datës 1 mars, sepse, nga eprori im kryesor, mu kërkua që të merrja një automatik dhe të luftoja kundër një turme prej 10-15 mijë vetash në shumicë të armatosur?! Bindja nuk është fakt, lus Zotin që të jem i gabuar. Më vonë më doli se nuk isha shumë i gabuar! (Nuk e di se kujt i duhej vdekja ime!) Dëgjoja, urdhrat e Presidentit, të cilët ishin për të mbrojtur objektet, por pa vrarë asnjëri, kundër turmave të mos qëllohej në asnjë mënyrë, dhe këto urdhra qenë të tilla nga fillimi deri në fund të detyrës së tij, ndërsa mua më urdhëronte eprori im që të luftoja kundër turmave, duke e ditur fare mirë se detyra e shërbimeve informative është vetëm dhënia e informacionit dhe jo e të luftuarit. Nga specializimet e bëra në disa shtete perëndimore, me shërbimet e tyre informative, si edhe nga eksperienca, di se pa informacion nuk mund të drejtohet familja dhe jo një shtet i tërë, aq më tepër një shtet si i joni ku gënjeshtra ishte e para dhe e fundit gjatë 45 vjetësh diktaturë komuniste. Si përfundim, them se nuk jam gabuar, Presidenti nuk është informuar, realisht për atë që po ndodhte dhe që situata po agravohej atje në Vlorë. Ora 12:30, SHIK-u goditet me granatahedhës. Gati, tërë kati i dytë shembet. Në këtë çast ndërpritet komunikimi me telefon. Mbetën për dijeninë time 6 të vrarë, ndërsa 10 të tjerët shqyejnë një nga dritaret e siguruara me hekura dhe dalin duke iu kacavjerrur kodrës. Atje u dalin disa nga banorët vlonjatë, të cilët i strehojnë nëpër shtëpitë e tyre. Evakuimi i tyre për në Tiranë një nga një do të fillonte vetëm pas dhjetë ditësh. Nuk kalojnë shumë minuta dhe më vjen një tjetër telefonatë nga jashtë, që më njoftoi se Besnik Hidri ishte hedhur nga kati i dytë dhe ndodhej tek oborri i shkollës së marinës, e cila është ngjitur me ndërtesën e SHIK-ut. Në të vërtetë, Besnikun e kishte nxjerr atje presioni i goditjes nga granatahedhësi dhe se kolegu ynë e kishte gjetur të shtrirë në bar. Marr në telefon komandantin e marinës, një pusht djalë, për ta ndihmuar sepse Besniku ishte i gjallë. Ai më përgjigjet se nuk mund ta ndihmonte se kishte hall se mos e vrisnin rebelët. Kolegu im merr Besnikun në makinë për ta çuar atje ku i thashë unë, në spital, por rruga ishte plotësisht e bllokuar nga rebelët e armatosur dhe se po ti shikonin, do ti kishin vrarë që të dy. Atëherë e porosit që ta dërgonte në Pashaliman, ku më pas do të çoja një infermier. Pas ndërtesës së SHIK-ut u vjen radha depove dhe reparteve, afër godinës. Goditet komanda e marinës dhe shkolla e marinës. Për 2 orë shkatërrohet gjithçka. Ora 2 e mëngjesit. Rrethohem në Kuz Baba. Nuk sulmohem pasi ndërhyjnë disa oficerë vlonjatë, të cilët pothuajse më marrin në mbrojtje. Numëroj 4 herë tentativë për sulm kundër zyrave që kishim në Kuz Baba. Më në fund, me makinën e një oficeri vlonjat, largohem fshehurazi në drejtim të fabrikës së çimentos, në Pallatin e Sportit dhe mbërrij tek Kulaçi në Skelë. Sapo arrij atje, më ndalon një grup i armatosur, rreth 2000 veta. Kishin ngritur një barrikadë në rrugë dhe kishin lënë vetëm një shteg të vogël si kalim. Një burrë, me një hu të madh në dorë, më urdhëron të zbres nga makina. Nga makina, duke zbritur, para sheshit të universitetit fare afër shikoj 4 trupa të shtrirë. Ishin të shokëve tanë. Një grua i binte njërës prej kufomave me sëpatë, duke e copëtuar. Një tjetër, shumë e shëmtuar në fytyrë, ngjyente duart në trupin e Lekë Qokut. Ai po jepte shpirt. Gruaja e shkurtër, ngjyente duart në gjakun e Lekës dhe ia tregonte turmës, duke u ngërdheshur me histerizëm. Gjaku i kullonte duke i përlyer edhe krahët. Shtanga dhe me hipi një tmerr i vërtetë për atë që po shikoja, por edhe në një farë mënyre, më ndihmoi se më largoi nga ajo frikë që në këto raste e kap njeriun, duke ditur se çfarë mund të më ndodhte, kur isha i rrethuar nga njerëz të armatosur që të vrisnin për qejf. Të pasnesërmen, më vjen lajmi se ajo grua ishte Luiza Hoxha, ish-deputetja e Kuvendit shqiptar. Ai që kishte hurin, ndoshta në një moment dobësie, më thotë «Ikni frikacakë» dhe na la të lirë. Hyj në Pashaliman dhe gjej 14 oficerë dhe kapterë. Takoj aty oficerin që kishte sjellë Besnik Hidrin. Më tregon vendin se ku e kishte dërguar. Kur hyra atje, pashë që trupi i tij ishte fryrë krejtësisht, gjysmën e krahut dhe syrin e djathtë, e kishte të shpartalluar. E pyeta: «Besniku je?». Ai më përgjigjet vetëm me një lëvizje qepallash. O Zot i madh, si ishte katandisur. Në ato kushte, ishte e pamundur për të bërë diçka për ta shpëtuar nga vdekja. U lutem oficerëve të nxjerrin anijet nga baza në det të hapur për mos tu pushtuar nga rebelët. Ndërsa ata më përgjigjen: «Ik që këtej se po të gjetën këtu ty, bandat e Gjinushit dhe të Brokës, do të na vrasin edhe ne!» Lajmëroj për ardhjen e një helikopteri. Mbërrin në orën 4 e 15, por për Besnikun ishte shumë vonë. Besniku, ky djalë i mrekullueshëm dhe nëpunës i shkëlqyer, vdes gjatë rrugës për në spital. Kuadrot që ishin atë natë, ose më mirë ato ore të para të mëngjesit të datës 1 mars 1997 në Pashaliman, u kishte hyrë tmerri nga bandat dhe kreu i tyre që e njihte mirë bazën, pasi kishte punuar aty si ndihmësmjek, me gradën e Kapterit, por tani thirrej Gjeneral. Por më shumë se kjo, më befasoi Komandanti i Divizionit të Fierit, Gjeneral S. Isufi, i cili më kërkon që të largohem se «... po erdhi Zabiti pastaj, mjerë neve, thotë gjenerali». O Zot i madh, çfarë gjenerali kishte ushtria jonë. Gjenerali ishte me banim në Vlorë. Në darkën e 28 shkurtit, merr djalin e tij, del nga shtëpia dhe, për tu mbrojtur, siç më tha ai vetë, vjen tek zyra ku unë punoja dhe më vjen pas, derisa unë largohem në drejtim të Sarandës. U largua nga shtëpia me një fëmijë, për tu ruajtur. Se përse, nuk e kuptoja! Nga kush dhe përse trembesh, gjenerali, ai që do të mbronte popullin, shtetin, vendin a ku di unë se kë, por ende nuk e kam të qartë. Çmund të prisnin repartet dhe Atdheu, nga këta gjeneralë. Mbas një peripecie të gjatë, nga rruga shumë e keqe për në Sarandë, arrijmë atje, rreth orën 9 e 30 dhe takoj z. Alfred Duka. E vë në dijeni për çfarë ndodhi në Vlorë, si dhe për planin që kishin shtabet e kryengritjes për formimin e zonës së parë operative. Vendin kryesor në planet shkatërruese e zinin, bregu i Himarës me repartet ushtarake dhe institucionet e tjera, Sarandë, Delvinë dhe repartet ushtarake të tyre. Gjykoj se nuk më besoi, pasi u mor më tepër me qetësimin tim. Me sa dukej, pamja ime e jashtme, e detyroi të merrej më tepër me mua sesa të më dëgjonte atë që po i tregoja. Arrita të lidhem në telefon me familjen, e tu tregoj se isha gjallë e se do të mundohesha të kthehesha sa më shpejt në shtëpi. Gruaja, nga ato që kishte dëgjuar nga televizionet, mezi arriti të besonte se isha unë ai që po i telefonoja dhe se isha gjallë. Pastaj, fola në telefon me z. Safet Zhulali, ministrin tim, i cili edhe ai u habit që isha gjallë.

Gazeta Standard - Për ZSH: Gjergj Kabashi

----------


## Brari

Homazhet dhe kujtimi i të rënëve për atdhe janë reflektim dhe mësim për brezat e ardhshëm


Kujtimi i dëshmorit Besnik Hidri, respekt për historinë 


Dr. Sherefedin Shehu


Me kalimin e viteve vepra e dëshmorëve lartësohet. E tillë është edhe vepra e Besnik Hidrit. Ai e dha jetën për atdheun në moshën më të bukur, por vrasësit e tij akoma nuk dihen. Ndoshta janë edhe deputetë. Në mos vrasësit urdhëruesit ndoshta po. Ai u vra me 28 Shkurt 1997 dhe pushteti që erdhi në fuqi me dhunë e la në harresë. Tani kur kanë kaluar 13 vjet nga vrasja e tij, familja dhe sidomos nëna e tij, e cila është rritur në kampet e internimit komunist dhe e edukoi Besnikun me frymën e dashurisë për atdheun dhe kombin shqiptar, ndjehen më të lehtësuar. Me ardhjen përsëri në pushtet te Partia Demokratike, Besnik Hidri dhe shoku i tij Lekë Qoku u shpallën dëshmorë. 


Kush ishte Besnik Hidri? 


Unë e kam njohur si studentin tim të dashur, të sjellshëm, të zgjuar dhe të palodhur. Ishte djalë nga një familje nacionaliste që njohu persekutimin e rëndë të regjimit komunist. Falë rezultateve të shkëlqyera në mësime kishte fituar të drejtën e studimit në Universitetin Bujqësor, por hija e frikës së regjimit e ndiqte nga pas në çdo moment. Kjo e kishte bërë atë të heshtur dhe të matur dhe e kishte pjekur para kohe. 

Vendosja e pluralizmit në vitin 1991 ishte çlirimi i dytë i Shqipërisë, sidomos për shtresën e dënuar dhe të persekutuar nga regjimi 50-vjeçar komunist. Besniku ishte aktivist i ditëve të para të pluralizmit kur strukturat e shërbimit të fshehtë, Sigurimi i Shtetit famekeq, ishin më kërcënuese se kurdoherë. Egërsia e tyre u shtua, sepse ata po bënin të gjitha përpjekjet për të shpëtuar atë që kishte mbetur nga regjimi komunist. Këto struktura ishin në këtë kohë u bënë si bisha të plagosura, sepse po e shihnin me sytë e tyre se si parajsa e tyre po humbiste dita-ditës. 

Besniku u bë anëtar i Partisë Demokratike në ditët e para të saj. Ai ishte bashkëthemelues i seksionit të PD-së në Rrashbull dhe u bë aktivist i flaktë i saj. Ai ka dhënë kontribut të veçantë në krijimin e seksioneve të PD-së në të gjitha rrethinat e Durrësit. Kjo bëri që unë të takohesha përsëri me ish-studentin pak kohë mbasi Partia Demokratike erdhi në pushtet. Studenti i urtë dhe i zellshëm tani ishte bërë nëpunës i administratës së re dhe po punonte me përkushtim për reformimin e Shërbimit Informativ të Shqipërisë demokratike. "E ndjeja për detyrë që të kontribuoja për shkuljen e rrënjëve të kësaj strukture famëkeqe", më tha Besniku kur e takova për herë të parë. Gjyshi im, vazhdoi ai, u dergj për 20 vjet në burgjet komuniste dhe më vonë e kaloi gjithë jetën i internuar dhe i survejuar në çdo lëvizje të tij. Kështu u rritën edhe nëna dhe daja im, të cilët mezi mbijetuan nga vuajtjet dhe persekutimet në internime dhe në të ashtuquajturën jetë të lirë. 

E kaluara e familjes së tij dhe e vetë Besnikut e bënë atë një nëpunës të ndershëm dhe të përkushtuar në shërbim të Shqipërisë. Krahas punës së përditshme ai punonte vazhdimisht për kualifikimin e tij. Si rezultat Besniku u ngjit shpejt në shkallët e karrieres dhe në vitin 1997 kishte gradën e Nën Kolonelit. Për përkushtimin dhe aftësitë e tij ai ishte dërguar për specializime profesionale në Turqi dhe në SHBA pranë strukturave të CIA-s për shërbimet e kundërzbulimit. 


Vrasja makabër e punonjësve të Shërbimit Informativ


Strukturat e vjetra të Sigurimit të Shtetit komunist nuk e kishin harruar parajsën e humbur. Në fshehtësi ata përgatitën rebelimin komunist të vitit 1997 dhe Besniku ishte një ndër shënjestrat e tyre. Në ato ditë trazirash u takuam dhe ai ishte shumë më i informuar se unë për prapavijën e ngjarjeve që po ndodhnin në Shqipëri. Mbaj mend që më thatë se për të nuk kishte më kthim prapa dhe se betimin e bërë për ti shërbyer Shqipërisë qoftë edhe me jetën e tij nuk do ta shkelte. 

Unë nuk e pashë më, por e gjithë Shqipëria mësoi për sulmin dhe vrasjen makabër të punonjësve të Shërbimit Informativ në Vlorë më datën 28 Shkurt të vitit 1997. Besniku në krye të një grupi oficerësh mori përsipër kryerjen e shërbimit në vatrën e rebelimit, në Vlorë. Këta qenë ndër ata të paktët ushtarakë, të cilët nuk e braktisën detyrën dhe nuk e shkelën betimin e tyre edhe kur jeta e tyre ishte në rrezik. Dhe 28 shkurti tregoi se Besniku e donte Shqipërinë dhe shokët e tij më shumë se veten. Në vend të braktisjes së detyrës ai organizoi mbrojtjen e vendit të shërbimit nga forcat e errëta që komandoheshin nga strukturat e vjetra, të cilat ëndërronin kthimin e parajsës së humbur. Forca të shumta me armatime nga më të sofistikuarat sulmuan grupin e shërbimit të kryesuar nga Besniku. Ata luftuan me heroizëm, por forcat e errata ishin të shumta. Në turmë kishte edhe njerëz të gënjyer, prandaj Besniku dhe shokët e tij u përpoqën që të zbrapsnin turmën pa e goditur atë drejtpërsëdrejti. Por turma urdhërohej nga ata që nuk ishin ngopur me gjak për 50 vjet radhazi. Dhe midis tyre kishte kriminelë të pamëshirshëm. Megjithatë, Besniku dhe shokët e tij zgjodhën rrugën e qëndresës. Ata luftuan si heronjtë, por pas vrasjes së shokut të tij Lekë Qoku, ai po mendonte për të shpëtuar shokët e tjerë. Megjithëse i plagosur ai u bë mburojë e shokëve të tij derisa dha jetën e tij, duke mbuluar me zjarr tërheqjen e tyre. Kështu Besniku dhe shoku i tij Leka ranë heroikisht si trima në krye të detyrës. 


Sakrifica e Besnikut dhe shokëve të tij janë gurë themeli për rrugën tonë drejt Europës


Kanë kaluar 13 vjet nga vrasja e Besnikut dhe Shqipëria tani është kandidate për në Bashkimin Europian. Kjo ishte ëndërra e Besnikut dhe frymëzimi i tij për të mos e lënë Shqipërinë në duart e atyre që shikojnë prapa. Qeveria socialiste i quajti Besnikun dhe shokët e tij si shërbëtorë personalë të Sali Berishës dhe jo si oficerë që luftuan dhe ranë heroikisht për mbrojtjen e institucioneve të shtetit. Në vend të mbrojtjes dhe respektimit të tyre, emri dhe vepra e tyre u mbuluan nga heshtja dhe përçmimi. U deshën 10 vite që ndërgjegja kombëtare të rikthehej dhe të kuptonte se Besniku ra për atdheun dhe të shpallej Dëshmor i Atdheut. Kjo është një thirrje e ndërgjegjes së kombit, mbasi nuk mund të bëhemi pjesë e Europës pa respektuar veten dhe institucionet tona. Duke hedhur vështrimin prapa dhe analizuar këto ngjarje është koha të kuptojmë se sakrifica e Besnikut dhe shokëve të tij janë gurë themeli për rrugën tonë drejt Europës. Ngjarjet e vitit 1997 jo vetëm morën jetën e tyre, por shkatërruan arritjet ekonomike dhe bllokuan rrugën drejt Europës. Vetëm pas ardhjes në pushtet të Partisë Demokratike, u bë e mundur që Shqipëria të nënshkruante Marrëveshjen e Stabilizim-Asociimit me Bashkimin Europian dhe të pranohej si vend kandidat për anëtarësim në BE. 

Nderimi dhe kujtimi i atyre që bien për atdheun është detyrë e qeverisë dhe e qytetarëve. Ata janë pjesë e historisë dhe duke kujtuar ata ne kemi respektuar historinë tonë. Homazhet dhe kujtimi i të rënëve për atdhe janë reflektim dhe mësim për brezat e ardhshëm. Shqipëria si pjesë e Europës ka në themel gjakun e Besnikut dhe të dëshmorëve të tjerë të demokracisë. Gjaku i Besnikut, Lekës, Azemit dhe dëshmorëve të tjerë të demokracisë na bëjnë thirrje që atdheun ta vëmë mbi gjithçka. Ata dhanë jetën për të dhe ne nuk duhet të shkelim mbi gjakun e tyre.







rd

----------


## puroshkodran

brar
kur ka ndodh kjo ngjarja e tmerrshe, a ishin shperthy depot e armeve ne vlore apo akoma?

----------


## Brari

nuk kam qene ne shqiperi ate periudhe o Puro..

megjithse nga radiot e tv i ndiqja ngjarjet para97-toiste..

i nuhata situatat se..atje do plaste..
te njejtet situata jan dhe tani..
caktimi i rucit kryetar i grupit parlamentar  eshte tregues boll i qarte se ku po synon selia roze..
ruci eshte nje far padrino i krejt bandave posht-shkumbinore.. ne jug te shqiperise dhe prandaj ed-veri edvin e mban ate si krah te djathte..

ne lidhje me pyetjen..

ceshtja e hapjes depove te ushtrise ne zonat rucore zabitore arapore enverore.. hysni kapore.. ka lidhje me nji pergatitje te hershme gjat viteve 92-97.. ne mjediset labore-hysni-kapore zabitore rucore oficero-kapterr-ore..

i ngrati safet zhulal ishte nji qingj i bute ne ambjente cakallore ujqerore krokodilore enverore te ministrise se mbrotjes se asaj kohe.. kurse ne terren..pra ne repartet ushtarake qingjiit safet nuk i degjohej fare blegerima..

pra pd nuk mundi te krijoje nje mini ushtri shqiptare.. pra nji ushtri pa parti..
ministria e shkollat ushtarake e repartet ushtarake mbeten falanga te enverizmes pak te tulatur ne ate vrullet studentore te fillimit..
pastaj duke ardhur e duke marre zemer.. keto klane enverore-labore.. u bene te gatshme per tu perdorur ne revolucionin qosisto gjinusho- enveroisto zabitoist..
e nje dit prej ditesh keto klane vec prisnin sinjalin nga shtabi 97 toist per ta permbisur me i jo me u.. saliun e pd-ne e demokracine..
dhe e permbisen.. 

nje dizaj e pe besoj o puroshkodrani ..se si kryetari i enveroistave te vlores.. qe njekohesisht eshte de jure dhe kryetar i partise me nick ..socialiste.. i vuri nje shishe benzine makines se vet e ulerinte atje ne shesh..se o sali do ta bejme si athere..

prandaj brari ulerin kunder mafies se 97 tes sepse u a ndjej hungerimat me kohe..
dhe .. po u be 97 ta.. kte radhe do jete 100 her me e tmerrshme se athere..

ed-ruci eshte gati ti vej ne gijotine gjithe qendrestaret demokrate..

do u a bejne sikur lek cokut e hidrit..
un i lexoj perfaqsuesit e ketyre kanibaleve si ketu ne forum si ne shekull te kokokodhimes si ne ekranet ku del erion brace dade lesku e ed kodhel ruc i ngjele..


..

----------


## puroshkodran

pyeta se, me sa mbaj mend, depot jane hap ne mars. por koliqi thote ishin te armatosur deri me me granata-hedhese. pra, eshte prova qe ka qene diçka e organizuar mire, dhe jo thjeshte nje zemerim i popullit, siç thone keta ushtaret e ruçerve.
nestorpi ose ndonje vlonjat tjeter i forumit qe nuk eshte idhtar i gjinushave mund te na sqaroje per daten kure jane hapur depot

----------


## _MALSORI_

> pyeta se, me sa mbaj mend, depot jane hap ne mars. por koliqi thote ishin te armatosur deri me me granata-hedhese. pra, eshte prova qe ka qene diçka e organizuar mire, dhe jo thjeshte nje zemerim i popullit, siç thone keta ushtaret e ruçerve.
> nestorpi ose ndonje vlonjat tjeter i forumit qe nuk eshte idhtar i gjinushave mund te na sqaroje per daten kure jane hapur depot


ne mars jan shperthyer depot ne te gjithe shqiperine...ne vlore fier gjirokaster berat kishin filluar me heret vjedhja e reparteve...pastaj siq tha brari gjithcka ishte e mire organizuar dhe ne keto rreparte ishin pikerish kriminelet labo-komuniste qe fshehtas armatosnin popullin...qe nga fundi i janarit kishin filluar rastet sporadike te vjedhjeve...ne mars u thyen te gjitha repartet edhe nga frika e nje lufte civile...gjeneralet si zabit brokaj me shoke kishin kohe qe instruktonin jugun qe te sulmonte veriun....gje qe nuk e realizuan dot...ama ja futen vehtes...popullit te ngrate te jugut ku nuk ngeli shtepi pa nje te vrare...

----------


## bamatat

> ne mars jan shperthyer depot ne te gjithe shqiperine...ne vlore fier gjirokaster berat kishin filluar me heret vjedhja e reparteve...pastaj siq tha brari gjithcka ishte e mire organizuar dhe ne keto rreparte ishin pikerish kriminelet labo-komuniste qe fshehtas armatosnin popullin...qe nga fundi i janarit kishin filluar rastet sporadike te vjedhjeve...ne mars u thyen te gjitha repartet edhe nga frika e nje lufte civile...gjeneralet si zabit brokaj me shoke kishin kohe qe instruktonin jugun qe te sulmonte veriun....gje qe nuk e realizuan dot...ama ja futen vehtes...popullit te ngrate te jugut ku nuk ngeli shtepi pa nje te vrare...


Ej o Malesor ....
na meso dhe neve si i bihet me dore ...!

Qenka qejf i madh me sa po duket ...?

Nji here i thyet hundet , ngaqe nuk kishit tru , por kujdes se kur nga pesimi nuk meson , andej nga ne thone qe budallait per here te dyte nuk i hapet rruge , se e ben rruge pastaj ...!

----------


## puroshkodran

batamat
Ke ba nji postim perçares qe edhe ata qe po mbron do t'a kishin zili. Po nga nji enverist si puna jote nuk pritet tjeter. 
A ke gja me thane per temen? Per ate grun qe copetonte me sopate kufomen e atij shikasit te gjore, apo per Luiza Hoxhen qe i pinte gjakun? Perndryshe je i lutun mos me i dhane drejtim tjeter temes

----------


## bamatat

> batamat
> Ke ba nji postim perçares qe edhe ata qe po mbron do t'a kishin zili. Po nga nji enverist si puna jote nuk pritet tjeter. 
> A ke gja me thane per temen? Per ate grun qe copetonte me sopate kufomen e atij shikasit te gjore, apo per Luiza Hoxhen qe i pinte gjakun? Perndryshe je i lutun mos me i dhane drejtim tjeter temes


Degjo , nuk kam qellim fare me perca njeri apo aq me pak njerezit e ndershem ! Por nje gje eshte e sigurte se nje pjese e mire ketu ne kete forum , pa i paragjykuar se jane dashakeq , jane aq mendjelehte dhe aq patetike kur diskutojne sa mundet te thuash se jane femije fare !

Te diskutosh me gjuhen si me siper keto fenomene , pa piken e pergjegjshmerise , a thua se ajo nuk ishte nje ndeshje ndermjet nje pjese te madhe te popullit dhe disa shqiptareve te tjere , pra e thene shkurt ndeshje ndermjet shqiptaresh ne fund te fundit , eshte shume pak te quhesh edhe antishqiptar (kuptohet quhet qendrimi dhe jo personi , sepse ky aq mend mundet te kete dhe aq kupton nga kjo bote ) .

Ato "tregimet" dhe hartimet e atij "shkrimtarit te SHIK-ut apo SHIU-t" keta ketu ne forum i pertypin pa i shijuar fare dhe i pijne pa i nuhatur , duke mos marre vesh fare se cfare fusin ne gojen e tyre !!!

Perplasja e '97-tes ishte perplasje ndermjet nje populli te tere dhe nje grushti vjedhesish ordinere qe pasi kishin vjedhur pushtetin , grabiten fare hapur dhe parate ! Dhe ketu nuk ishte vetem Sala , ai ishte ushtari qe i kishin dhene urdherin dhe postin per te administruar vjedhjen . Ketu ishin "ata" trasheguesit e pushtetit "demokratik" qe pervetesuan cdo gje !

Perdoren si mish per top , ata mendjeshkurter sic ishin "nepunesit e Saliut " sepse te shetit nuk ishin apo jo ? Sic edhe manipuluan dhe keqperdoren edhe revoltimin e njerezve !

Por duhet te jesh kokebosh tu japesh ze hartimeve te tilla dashakeqe ! Kriminelet ishin ne pushtet !

Ngjarjet nuk kane shkuar aspak ashtu sic "tregon" ai "shkrimtari i SHIK-ut apo SHIU-t" . Ne i kemi jetuar vete dhe nuk jemi si disa ketu qe flasin si e ema e zeqos maje thanes ! 

Ti kujton se me etiketimin enverist do te mundesh te zhvleresosh te vertetat qe une flas ?

Dhe sa per dijeni , ne Shqiperi , nuk eshte vendosur akoma fashizmi , keshtu qe cdo njeri ka te drejten e vet kushtetuese te jete me ke te doje , ne dac me Mao Cedunin , ne dac me Buden , ne dac me De Golin , ne dac !me Enverin , ne dac me Hitlerin ! Ta them se verej se diskutoni sikur te ishit sigurimsat e Enverit vetem se tani keni "nderruar" padron dhe jeni bere te Hitlerit   :arushi:  :arushi:

----------


## puroshkodran

> Degjo , nuk kam qellim fare me perca njeri apo aq me pak njerezit e ndershem ! Por nje gje eshte e sigurte se nje pjese e mire ketu ne kete forum , pa i paragjykuar se jane dashakeq , jane aq mendjelehte dhe aq patetike kur diskutojne sa mundet te thuash se jane femije fare !
> 
> Te diskutosh me gjuhen si me siper keto fenomene , pa piken e pergjegjshmerise , a thua se ajo nuk ishte nje ndeshje ndermjet nje pjese te madhe te popullit dhe disa shqiptareve te tjere , pra e thene shkurt ndeshje ndermjet shqiptaresh ne fund te fundit , eshte shume pak te quhesh edhe antishqiptar (kuptohet quhet qendrimi dhe jo personi , sepse ky aq mend mundet te kete dhe aq kupton nga kjo bote ) .
> 
> Ato "tregimet" dhe hartimet e atij "shkrimtarit te SHIK-ut apo SHIU-t" keta ketu ne forum i pertypin pa i shijuar fare dhe i pijne pa i nuhatur , duke mos marre vesh fare se cfare fusin ne gojen e tyre !!!
> 
> Perplasja e '97-tes ishte perplasje ndermjet nje populli te tere dhe nje grushti vjedhesish ordinere qe pasi kishin vjedhur pushtetin , grabiten fare hapur dhe parate ! Dhe ketu nuk ishte vetem Sala , ai ishte ushtari qe i kishin dhene urdherin dhe postin per te administruar vjedhjen . Ketu ishin "ata" trasheguesit e pushtetit "demokratik" qe pervetesuan cdo gje !
> 
> Perdoren si mish per top , ata mendjeshkurter sic ishin "nepunesit e Saliut " sepse te shetit nuk ishin apo jo ? Sic edhe manipuluan dhe keqperdoren edhe revoltimin e njerezve !
> ...


Po pra, ke te drejte. Kriminelet ishin ne pushtet. Kurse gjakpirsja Luiza Hoxha me shoqen e saj qe coptonte kufomen e nje njeriu me sopate, bashke me granatahedhesit ishin viktimat. 
Nejse mor, ti thuj ate qe mendon ti per ngjarjen, por mos kalo te "thyrja e turinjve mes krahinash" se nuk shkoi puna deri aty fatmirsisht.
Nuk do te kishte mbrojte ky morracaku i ures se mifolit nga ushtria.



Mjere ti qe identifikohesh ne keta





> Ti kujton se me etiketimin enverist do te mundesh te zhvleresosh te vertetat qe une flas ?
> 
> Dhe sa per dijeni , ne Shqiperi , nuk eshte vendosur akoma fashizmi , keshtu qe cdo njeri ka te drejten e vet kushtetuese te jete me ke te doje , ne dac me Mao Cedunin , ne dac me Buden , ne dac me De Golin , ne dac !me Enverin , ne dac me Hitlerin ! Ta them se verej se diskutoni sikur te ishit sigurimsat e Enverit vetem se tani keni "nderruar" padron dhe jeni bere te Hitlerit


Nuk dua te zhvleresoj ato qe thua kur te etketoj si enverist. I ka pergenjeshtru historia. Thjesht desha te them qe nje frym kane postimet tuaja. Mandej, ti je enverist, e ke shpreh vete. Nuk e ke per turp

Mos doje te thoje nuk jemi me ne kohen e Enverit?

hehe
Kur degjoj enveristat qe thone "gjithkush ka mendinim e vet", "ç'do njeri ka te drejte te jete me ke deshiron" etj etj, me vjen me qesh e me qa njekohsisht. Pikerisht ju qe per 50 vjet denuat ata qe e mendonin ndryshe. Kulmi.

Nuk jm ish-sigurims jo. Shume i vogel ne ate kohe

----------


## SKIFTERI&12.05

> Degjo , nuk kam qellim fare me perca njeri apo aq me pak njerezit e ndershem ! Por nje gje eshte e sigurte se nje pjese e mire ketu ne kete forum , pa i paragjykuar se jane dashakeq , jane aq mendjelehte dhe aq patetike kur diskutojne sa mundet te thuash se jane femije fare !
> 
> Te diskutosh me gjuhen si me siper keto fenomene , pa piken e pergjegjshmerise , a thua se ajo nuk ishte nje ndeshje ndermjet nje pjese te madhe te popullit dhe disa shqiptareve te tjere , pra e thene shkurt ndeshje ndermjet shqiptaresh ne fund te fundit , eshte shume pak te quhesh edhe antishqiptar (kuptohet quhet qendrimi dhe jo personi , sepse ky aq mend mundet te kete dhe aq kupton nga kjo bote ) .
> 
> Ato "tregimet" dhe hartimet e atij "shkrimtarit te SHIK-ut apo SHIU-t" keta ketu ne forum i pertypin pa i shijuar fare dhe i pijne pa i nuhatur , duke mos marre vesh fare se cfare fusin ne gojen e tyre !!!
> 
> Perplasja e '97-tes ishte perplasje ndermjet nje populli te tere dhe nje grushti vjedhesish ordinere qe pasi kishin vjedhur pushtetin , grabiten fare hapur dhe parate ! Dhe ketu nuk ishte vetem Sala , ai ishte ushtari qe i kishin dhene urdherin dhe postin per te administruar vjedhjen . Ketu ishin "ata" trasheguesit e pushtetit "demokratik" qe pervetesuan cdo gje !
> 
> Perdoren si mish per top , ata mendjeshkurter sic ishin "nepunesit e Saliut " sepse te shetit nuk ishin apo jo ? Sic edhe manipuluan dhe keqperdoren edhe revoltimin e njerezve !
> ...


o zotri per cillin popull e ke fjalen dhe nje grushti njerzish si eshte e mundur sipas teje qe ky grushte njerzish te kthehet ne pozitat ku ka qene nga i njejti populle.

ju lutemi mose sillni ktu shkrime emocionale te krijuara nga qejfi juaje ne edim se qka u tha per ket rebelim edhe ktu ne perendim ku jetojm se thjeshte ishin rrebel qe kishin dashur te fitonin duke ndejtur ne kokerr te shpinese pa ber gje dhe kure e pane se kishte qen thjeshte nje loje LLOTO shkatrruan shtetine e vete.

----------


## EDLIN

> brar
> kur ka ndodh kjo ngjarja e tmerrshe, a ishin shperthy depot e armeve ne vlore apo akoma?


Ne mos gabofsha jane hap nje nate me vone..
E para qe u hap ishte nje repart ne Vlore dhe mbas tij u hapen depot e Bunavise.
Pasi u moren armet e "mira" reston e mori populli... e mbaj ment mire ate dite.

----------


## Homza

Vlora ka per te hy ne histori per makabritetet e 1997tes,,,nuk i harron dot asnje SHqiptar gjith popullin e Vlores duke brohorit me 3 gishta perpjete poshte Berisha posht Berisha.


Kta njerez historia do ti denoje, puna eshte se nqs i pranojne gabimet dhe kerkojne falje edhe mund tja u falim, ama kta jo qe nuk kerkojne falje kta kerkojne akoma gjak, kjo eshte e tmerrshme.

----------


## puroshkodran

> Ne mos gabofsha jane hap nje nate me vone..
> E para qe u hap ishte nje repart ne Vlore dhe mbas tij u hapen depot e Bunavise.
> Pasi u moren armet e "mira" reston e mori populli... e mbaj ment mire ate dite.


t'falemnderit edlin

Pra ka qen e organizume kjo masaker, se para se te hapeshin depot shqiptaret mund te kene pase maksimumi ndonje pushke ne shpi, por jo granatahedhese. 
Kjo dihej me kohe, por ka akoma njerez qe mendojne se ishin vetem popull i deshperuar per humbjen e lekeve

----------


## bamatat

> Ne mos gabofsha jane hap nje nate me vone..
> E para qe u hap ishte nje repart ne Vlore dhe mbas tij u hapen depot e Bunavise.
> Pasi u moren armet e "mira" reston e mori populli... e mbaj ment mire ate dite.


Armet e para nga depot e shtetit jane marre ne godinen e SHIK , pasi njerezit hyne brenda . Sepse Gosina e SHIK ishte plote me arme dhe me municion !
Nje gje nuk e kam kuptuar akoma se perse u zhvillua lufta e armatosur me SHIK , qe eshte nje nje sherbim jo luftarak , dhe jo me komisariatin e policise qe ishte force e armatosur pikerisht per ruajtjen e rendit ?

Armatosja masive filloi nje dite me pas !

----------


## bamatat

> Po pra, ke te drejte. Kriminelet ishin ne pushtet. Kurse gjakpirsja Luiza Hoxha me shoqen e saj qe coptonte kufomen e nje njeriu me sopate, bashke me granatahedhesit ishin viktimat. 
> Nejse mor, ti thuj ate qe mendon ti per ngjarjen, por mos kalo te "thyrja e turinjve mes krahinash" se nuk shkoi puna deri aty fatmirsisht.
> Nuk do te kishte mbrojte ky morracaku i ures se mifolit nga ushtria.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwkZl47jgik
> 
> Mjere ti qe identifikohesh ne keta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UNe nuk jam as enverist dhe as fashist , por jam realist dhe jo si ty qe mburresh se enveristet te sollen pluralizmin dhe "demokracine" duke fillu qe nga Ramizi si babai i "demokracise alla shqiptare" e duke vazhduar me ushtaret ordinere te tij Sali Berisha dhe Fatos Nano e Co.

Po te isha enverist do ta thoja fort dhe me ze te larte se nuk me rruhet nga njeri , ashtu sic them se nuk jam . Por jam realist dhe nuk i duroj dot k.urvat qe nuk bejne dot shtet as sa enveri dhe vijne dhe marrin dhe paturpsine me te akuzu pastaj !

Ata qe bertisinin "ku jeni o vlonjat ju q... motrat dhe grate ..." lane atje jo vetem k.oqet por edhe koken ! Dhe morren ate qe merituan dhe kerkuan ! Ndersa per kallepin e Luiza leshit ishte kallepi juaj , por i rreshtuar ne krahun tjeter .

Por Saluin me bashibozuke e theu populli i Vlores dhe jo Luizat me co . Po te qe per Luizat, Saliu kishte hy dhe kishte bere gjak Vloren !

Per te tjerat as nuk po e marr mundimin me diskutu me ty se se e shikoj sa mendjelehte je , zaten nuk mund te pres ndonje gjykim tjeter nga sa ke dhene ! Eshte e pamundur me mbush nje vrime te zeze !

Vazhdo , vazhdo se i mbush mendjen vehtes se ke te drejte  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## puroshkodran

> UNe nuk jam as enverist dhe as fashist , por jam realist dhe jo si ty qe mburresh se enveristet te sollen pluralizmin dhe "demokracine" duke fillu qe nga Ramizi si babai i "demokracise alla shqiptare" e duke vazhduar me ushtaret ordinere te tij Sali Berisha dhe Fatos Nano e Co.
> 
> Po te isha enverist do ta thoja fort dhe me ze te larte se nuk me rruhet nga njeri , ashtu sic them se nuk jam . Por jam realist dhe nuk i duroj dot k.urvat qe nuk bejne dot shtet as sa enveri dhe vijne dhe marrin dhe paturpsine me te akuzu pastaj !
> 
> Ata qe bertisinin "ku jeni o vlonjat ju q... motrat dhe grate ..." lane atje jo vetem k.oqet por edhe koken ! Dhe morren ate qe merituan dhe kerkuan ! Ndersa per kallepin e Luiza leshit ishte kallepi juaj , por i rreshtuar ne krahun tjeter .
> 
> Por Saluin me bashibozuke e theu populli i Vlores dhe jo Luizat me co . Po te qe per Luizat, Saliu kishte hy dhe kishte bere gjak Vloren !
> 
> Per te tjerat as nuk po e marr mundimin me diskutu me ty se se e shikoj sa mendjelehte je , zaten nuk mund te pres ndonje gjykim tjeter nga sa ke dhene ! Eshte e pamundur me mbush nje vrime te zeze !
> ...


Ti hidhesh dege me dege por nuk mundesh me i ike fakteve. Ai populli trim dhe liridashes (e kam fjalen per ata qe sulmuan shikun, jo per gjithe vlonjatet) ishte i armatosur me arme te renda lufte, dhe ne ate kohe, siç e the edhe vete nuk ishin hape akoma. Pike

Edhe mos thuj "ju", se une nuk kam lidhje me asnji. Je ti qe identifikohesh ne ate kokepalarin e ures mifolit.

Se sa nuk je enverist ti e pame te tema tjeter me artikujt qe solle. Keshtu hiqeni si neutrale ju kuqaloshet e kalbun, por mjafton nje teme kunder Enverit dhe e nxirrni koken.

Vlonjatet e ndershem e dine se ç'kane hequr ne ate kohe. Ti duhet te jesh nje nga keta "tregishtat"

.

----------


## bamatat

Po pra se duhet me perkrah juve (ne rast se ti ben pjese se nuk jam interesu me te lexu ndonje postim) qe ju kundervute popullit shqiptar duke vra dhe masakru se bashku me pushtuesit bijte e lirise . Dhe ne duhet te behemi me ju sepse ju na qenkeni kunder Enverit ???!!! 

Cfare po thua mos te ka ikur mendja ? Enveri ishte diktator (bile dhe vete ai nuk e mohonte kete ) por ai ka bere shume me shume se juve sherbetoret e te huajve per vendin e tij !

Ceshtja se ai u ndesh me arme dhe se ai vrau dhe persekutoi edhe njerez te pafajshem pervec juve te fajshmeve , e ben ate nje njeri qe ka bere gabime edhe te renda , por kursesi nuk krahasohet me juve !

Kaq e thjeshte eshte !

Dhe po ta perseris se une nuk jam enverist , qe ta fiksosh mire ne koke , por e vleresoj enverin me shume se sa vleresoj racen tuaj !

Juve shfrytezoni kundershtimin qe populli shqiptar demonstroi dhe demonstron kunder Enverit per vendosjen e demokracise dhe keni paturpesine , bashke me kelyshet e e tij te na pervetesoni demokracine dhe te na hiqeni i idhujtaret e saj !

Me ke kujton se po flet me ndonje injorant , qe nuk e di se cfare eshte nje shoqeri e nje vendi , cfare eshte demokracia , cfare eshte pushteti shteteror dhe kur ky kthehet ne vegel per mbytjen e shoqerise dhe vjedhjen e saj ? 

Pse ti nuk paske jetuar asnje dite ne demokracite perendimore sa per te mesuar te pakten pamjen e jashteme dhe siperfaqesore se si funksionon ne vendin e Rusoit , te Kormwellit apo te Xhorxh Uashingtonit ?

Mos me shit mua dokrra sikur sapo kam zbrit nga mali ! Nuk e ha sapunin per djathe une , shko shitja ndonje injoranti !

----------


## puroshkodran

> Po pra se duhet me perkrah juve (ne rast se ti ben pjese se nuk jam interesu me te lexu ndonje postim) qe ju kundervute popullit shqiptar duke vra dhe masakru se bashku me pushtuesit bijte e lirise . Dhe ne duhet te behemi me ju sepse ju na qenkeni kunder Enverit ???!!! 
> 
> Cfare po thua mos te ka ikur mendja ? *Enveri ishte diktator (bile dhe vete ai nuk e mohonte kete ) por ai ka bere shume me shume se juve sherbetoret e te huajve per vendin e tij !
> 
> Ceshtja se ai u ndesh me arme dhe se ai vrau dhe persekutoi edhe njerez te pafajshem pervec juve te fajshmeve , e ben ate nje njeri qe ka bere gabime edhe te renda , por kursesi nuk krahasohet me juve !
> 
> Kaq e thjeshte eshte !
> 
> Dhe po ta perseris se une nuk jam enverist , qe ta fiksosh mire ne koke , por e vleresoj enverin me shume se sa vleresoj racen tuaj !*
> ...


Bla bla bla nji km postim pa lidhje
juve juve juve
Kush "neve"?
Kushe eshte "rraca ime"?
Kush vrau bijte e lirise?
*Dhe mbi te gjitha: C'lidhje kane me temen?*

Batamatas, nuk je normal. Shko bani derman vedit

p.s
ajo pjesa me te kuqe tregon sa kapacitet ke

----------


## bamatat

Lidhja qe kane me temen eshte kjo :

Edhe historite e sigurimit te Enverit, po ti lexosh ngjajne si dy pika uji me historite e treguar nga ShIK-asit e Sales dhe juve ne kete butafori qe ti e quan teme .

edhe gjuha e perdorur ne kete teme i ngjan si dy pika uji me propoganden enveriste per "luften e tij" kunder armiqve te klases (lexo "demokracise" dhe veglave te agjenturave te huaja) ! 

Por ti nuk mundet ta kuptosh llogjiken time, se qe ta kuptosh ate duhet te jesh i cveshur nga Enverat dhe Salirat , duhet qe te vesh ne balance parimet e funksionimit mbareshqiptar ! Parimet e funksionimit dhe jo personat idhuj !

Ky eshte ndryshim shume i madh midis nesh !

Vendi im , eshte vendi im dhe nuk ia di per nder askujt , as Enverit dhe as Saliut , por perkundrazi , ata kane detyren te mos ma veshtiresojne jeten ne vendin tim qe  nuk ma dhane dhe ma caktuan ata , por te paret e mi !

Keto propogandat alla Fronti demokratik apo Forumi i grave demokrate , nuk bejne per mua ! Kush ka deshire te ushqehet me to , oreks te mbare . Por te pakten mos na caje .... neve te na jape edhe mend , pale te na etiketoje !

----------

